# My racing Vostok Amphibia



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi list.....

When my Vostok Amphibia arrived 5 days ago I started to calculate it's precision....It arrived already working (due to the travel motion I believe)......On the first 24 hours it was going 8 seconds a day.....but now, past 5 days, it's showing 2 minutes and 25 seconds ahead.....it's 29 seconds a day now....What happened ? Why is it going faster ? Maibe the position ? Is it normal ?

The debate is open....regards to all

Jose Oliveto


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No It is not normal. I suggest you send it back to where you purchashed it from for regulation and checking. Have you dropped or knocked it ?


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi Roy.....

No...I didn't hurt it no way....it's almost a pet dog....

I live in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, and I believe it will not worth send it back to Lithuania.....would it be difficult to be regulated here in Brazil ?

Jose Oliveto


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Any watch repairer will be able to regulate it.


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Dear Roy,

As our "Master Full of Wisdom and Iluminated Guru" what's your oppinion about this model precision? I mean, putting aside the factory description, what do you consider acceptable in terms of precision ?

Regards

Jose Oliveto, " The-Poor-and-Rumbble-Apprendice-Who-Wants-to-Know-If-that-Damm-Thing-Works-Fine "


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have been able to regulate these to within +/- 5 sec a day.

it is worrying that yours has gradually started gaining. This is strange. I suggest you have it looked at.

Has it been close to a magnetic field ? That can also cause a watch to start gaining time.


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Magnetic fields...hummm....I think I don't....

Anyway I started another 5 days check to see how is it going....

Oliveto


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Oliveto, hows the watch ?


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi Roy

I'll start tonight a week of tests.....1 day in different positions..after that I'll take it to a good repair service to regulate it....what do you think ?

Oliveto


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Good Idea,


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi List.....

I finished some tests but the results are very strange.....Mr. Spock would say "Illogical Captain".....so let's see...

a) resting over the "9" position : + 8 sec. in 550 minutes = +1 second each 68, 75 minutes








resting "dial up" position : + 11 sec. in 621 minutes = +1 second each 56,45 minutes

c) resting over the "3" position : + 34 sec. in 931 minutes = + 1 second each 27,38 minutes

c) resting "face down" position : = 4 sec. in 561 minutes = + 1 second each 140,25 minutes

d) on my wrist : 0 (yes, zero) seconds in 883 minutes....(?????)

These results are very strange indeed....I've tested it on my wrist other times and it was always gainning 8 to 20 seconds a day.....I don't understand why my Vostok have this floating pattern....

The forum is open kamarades....

Jose Oliveto


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It sound like there is something wrong with the balance but it is strange that it keeps excellent time on your wrist.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sounds like it could be magnetised, and giving weird effects on the hair spring. Get it demagnetised..which probably wont work.......or get rid of it........or send it back if it's under guarantee. If you do........I'll doubt they'll put it right, but just piss you about with stupid put offs!!!

Trade it in, and get rid of it!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If you take it back then they should either replace it or fix it.

These are great watches and you have been very unlucky, they usually very reliable.


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey guys.....are you nuts ? Replace it ? Get rid of my Vostok?

Now that it's running like a Rolex ? You must be crazy (hehehehe...) !!!!

I checked it now.....some 36 hours before the "zero time" and it's going precise and smooth......

Maibe it started working better after I drunk some vodka last weekend.....

I'll keep my Vostok (.... and my Vodka....)

Regards

Oliveto


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Vodka that'll work .


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Work for who ? Me or the Vostok ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Both , it was a joke.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Give it a good rinse out with 100 proof vodka, and if that doesn't work, try 10 year old Scotch Whisky. That'll kill or cure it one way or the other!!!!!


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

I don't like Scotch.....may I use Jack Daniel's ?


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi list....

I 'm thinking about what happened with my watch.....I remember that it started working with good times after I wind it some 20 turns.....could be that ? I mean could a "half winded" watch became so umprecise, putting 20 seconds a day ?

Very strange kamarades....

Oliveto


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

maybe,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bought a vostok diver (the one Roy sell's code VOSDIV) off ebay for Â£13. The guy was selling it because it was losing 2 mins a day. It was almost mint and I thought I'd see if I could do anything with it.

Anyway this thread inspired me to give it some wrist time and what do you know! After a couple of days it's settled down and is now about spot on (+ 10 sec's for the last 23 hours and thats with 7 hours dial up on the beside table last night.

Perhaps the secret of these is to get them on the wrist and get them fully wound.

btw I didn't like the leather strap so I put it on a speedbird pattern nato, looks much better imo.

I'm absolutly amazed at how good it looks and how well it runs for the money. Can't see why anyone would by a cheap qtz off the high street when you can get these off Roy for Â£29.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I fully agree,but this covers most cheaper Russian watches also,Raketa,Orion etc,all great value,if not the best value,where else can you get a mechanical watch for under Â£50.00?

The straps on all the Russian watches except Orion and Poljot are not so good.I used to wear my Vostoks on Nato straps,but found a nice 18mm Resin strap,similar to the Seiko and Casio type,that suits the Vostok real well,makes it feel more of a Dive watch.

Alex


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi List.....

Yesterday I took my racing Vostok Amfibia to a watchmaker to have it regulated or fixed.....He is an old man, steady and calm as we imagine a watchmaker should be....

I showed him my watch and told him it's problem.....the ol' man said:

- " Ahhh....a Vostok....nice watches....."

I explained the erratic pattern it was running and he said:

- How long do you have it ?

I said:

- About a month

He said a "hummm...." and continued:

- Let it be....It's not the time to open it....just let it adjusts for himself....let it stabilize the mechanism....those kind of watches need some time to worn some parts.....forget about quartz waches.....now you have to adapt yourself either.....do not hurry with this kind of mechanism....just relax and give time to time.....come back in a year or two....

I confess I was very impressed about what he said.....really I was pushing it....Impossible not to hear his advice.....he refuses to fix it to get some money and gave it back to me with a smile....

I don't know if he will be still alive two years from now....me too !!! But I decided to hear him and let the time to time....why hurry indeed.....

Strange feeling....I drove an hour to get there for nothing but I'm convict my time was not loosed.

Regards to all

Oliveto


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Oliveto,

I mentioned my Vostok Neptune ran at +13 seconds a day wearing it for 16 hours a day. Wearing it for 24/7, the watch gives +10 seconds a day.

I just got a second hand Vostok auto which I guess is a year old. I have had it for 3 days and have worn it 24/7 for two days now. It is running at + 9 seconds in two days!!

I think the watchmaker is a very wise man.

Give it a chance, my friend. It should be Ok.

Regards,

Stan.


----------

